# breaking beagles off deer



## brian lancaster (Aug 17, 2009)

just wanted some ideas on breaking beagles off deer.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Shock Collar*

A shock collar will usually do it. Be absolutely certain of what the dog is on then dont be bashful about using the collar.


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 17, 2009)

put em 1 by 1 in a clothes dryer with a fresh deer skin and turn on the tumble cycle for twenty minutes....


----------



## 281 (Aug 17, 2009)

tritronics  put it on 




tritronics  put it on number six.as ruger said make sure they are running deer before you shock them.after i shock them i like too put them on a rabbit


----------



## zman (Aug 17, 2009)

i agree with the shock collar, dont be bashful about it. then if that don't work sell them. i had a female that was nice she hunted good and run clean well after a couple times she started on a deer, i shocked the p### out of her. the next time out she did the same thing. they was no next time. they are 2 kind of dogs i want keep. 1 that runs deer and 1 thats loud in the pen. they got to go. good luck.


----------



## brian lancaster (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for the advise,sometimes the way rabbits run today its hard to tell until its too late.


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 17, 2009)

First invest in a Tritonics shock collar system.  You can get from 1-6 collars depending on how many beagles you are breaking.   I like to go out at night, find a deer and walk them across the fresh track where he went into woods.  If the start opening or sometimes even really interested I bust them.  I always make them come back to the truck and don't let them go on hunting.  If possible take them and put them on a rabbit and do it the same way as you did the deer track the same night. Turn them out and walk them over the fresh rabbit track and let them take that with the collars on also but nothing bad happens to them.  It pays to do your homework with the collars in making them handle before you start busting them with a shock collar.  Some will bolt on you and go the other way after shocking or hang up and lay there and you have to go get them.  I like to take 2 or 3 at the time.  One sometimes will not go by himself and more than 3 sometimes can get confusing it shocking the wrong dog in all the excitement.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Shock collars work GREAT.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Shock Collars.  I use them as much as I can.  Its hard for a hound to turn down another dog when he's hot on a deer.  Sometimes this will persuade a good dog to not be good.  If you shock the whole dang pack they all get the point!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 18, 2009)

Let me know if you can't get them broke.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Collars*

Doghunter offers plan B....

If you sell the ones you cant break off deer to the deer hunters then you can afford collars for the next bunch of "rabbit dogs.".


----------



## jason t garrett (Aug 18, 2009)

I ve got a 2 dog system if you are interested.  Tri tronics Beagler works great


----------



## Little Rabbit (Aug 22, 2009)

Shock Collars a Tri Tronics Class70 EXP works great


----------



## bigrob82 (Aug 22, 2009)

man thats a pretty pup little rabbit is that a dr special


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 22, 2009)

I normally don't like to talk to positive  about CANEPATCH but he's good on this one. When I hunted rabbit in the 60's we didn't have a deer problem,now  41 years later  what a problem we have.  three years ago he introduced me Tri-tronics. Wow!  Since my blueticks don't run deer ,it neat to watch CANEPATCH shock his?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 22, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Say Preacher Man, will those blue tick run a rabbit??

I had someone tell me tonight that one of my Blue Ticks off "Jeb" ran about a 6, kind off slow for a "Jeb" pup, I thought?

What kind of foot speed does that pair of young Blue Ticks, you got  off "Jeb" run?

Ever had them to run an hour and quit?

Just curious, thanks for the answeres.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 24, 2009)

DaddyRabbit, me and CanePatch went this morning. You know i have to preach  to those willy baptist  on wednesdays so i slept  in till 8:00am. By the time i hooked up with CanePatch he was steaming! Wnen i got out of the truck i ask him why it so quiet ,he said the (the tri-colors) were broke down. Well i let down the tail gate and let bluetick calvary and what was broke down was  moved up!    "Jeb" and "whitetails", kids and "Brodie's" and "Calhoun-Cooper's" kids  woke up the woods  and the tri-colors came along for the ride.   Seriously the whole crew was music to me and CanePatchs ears.  the whole crew was at a 7-8 speed. Cain't wait till saturday .


----------

